# Schlauchwandern. Nichts hilft! Letzter Versuch...



## Eyezz (12. Januar 2014)

Hallo.

Ich hoffe, jemand kann mir helfen, ich bin kurz davor zu verzweifeln.

Zur Vorgeschichte:

Fahre jetzt schon seit 2004 Trial, und sowas hab ich noch nie erlebt xd

Hatte letztes Jahr hier privat ein gebrauchtes Echo erstanden. Alles tip top in Ordnung.

Nun kam ich auch dazu, mir nach ca. 3 Monaten auch mal neue Felgen zu holen +Reifen[Maxxis Creepy Crawler]/+Schläuche [Schwalbe AV7], da alles schon leicht "abgefahren" war, und ich wollte auch blau/silber/schwarz als Optik machen bei meinem Rad, und gleich alles neu ranknallen.

Alles eingespeicht usw. Testlauf. Keine Probleme bisher. (Das war so Mitte August)

Kurz mein Setup vorn/hinten: Maxxis Reifen, Schwalbe Schlauch / Echo 06er Felgen.

Fahre eigentlich seit 2004 immer das Gleiche Setup.

Zur Prevention eines Snakebites habe ich (immer!) 2 aufgeschnittene Schläuche drüberliegen über dem aufgepumpten. Seit 2004 hatte ich gefühlt nur 3 mal nen Platten durch große Scherben Scherben o.Ä.

Zudem hatte ich immer SEHR niedrigen Luftdruck. Manche meinten ich fuhr immer unter 1 Bar (manche Zivilisten habe ich immer sagen hören: Du hast nen Platten!").
Hab das nie wirklich nachgemessen. Aufpumpen mache ich nach Gefühl, kurz aufsteigen, zu wenig? Kurzer BWH. Felge gemerkt? Ja? Nochmal Luft rauf... ...So lief es seit 2004 ohne Probleme(!)

So...

Nun hatte es mir am ersten Tag gleich 2 mal den Schlauch (Am Ventil wohlgemerkt) zerrissen.
Ich war ratlos. Und entsetzt.

Kaum im Radladen um die Ecke, zum ersten Mal(!) überhaupt hiess es dort ich solle doch mal Talkum verwenden. Warum, stellte ich mir die Frage. Ich hatte seit 2004 nichts dergleichen verwendet weil nie Probleme auftraten, aber ich versuchte es trotzdem. Die Hoffnung auf Erfolg waren zu groß.

1. Testlauf: Nach nichtmal 5m(!!!!!!!!!) PFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF!!!!
:-O - Ventilriss, nach 10x BWH(!)

Ich rein, alles penibel gesäubert. (Und falls jetzt jemand meint, es sei Talkum zwischen Felge und Reifen gekommen, dem widerspreche ich jetzt. Darauf habe ich beim Einbau und beim Ausbau geachtet und nochmals nachgeschaut, es war alles pikobello)

2. Test: Der alte Reifen von meinem alten Monty X-Hydra. (Das war ein elite-Reifen, also der Firmenname, keine Ahnung wo ich den herhabe^^)

Nach einem halben Tag das Gleiche: PFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF (Wieder am Ventil).

3. Test: Felgenband des alten Setups (bzw das vom Rad wie es gekommen war).

halber Tag: Ventil 30° im Winkel. ich schnell Luft abgelassen und schnell zurechtgerückt, bevor es wieder passiert. Nach 3 Stunden das selbe wieder. Also nächsten Test gestartet.

Randnotiz: Ich bin kurz vorm Verrücktwerden....

Von meinem Freund Pascal höre ich den rat: Du haust doch aussen auch Bitumen druff, machs doch innen auf das Band und an die Flanke, also zwischen Reifen und Felge.

Gesagt getan. Vorher mit Feile und Sandpapier noch alles zusätzlich angerauht.

4. Test: 1 Tag ohne Platten. Aber Ventilwinkel verheisst nix Gutes. Mittlerweile anderer Schlauch Conti 20" ausm Karstadt Sport (20x1.75 bis 2.5)

Also weitergetestet. Man will ja schließlich wissen was nu los ist! Grrrrr

5. test: Alte Felge rein, also quasi das alte Setup wo alles noch ok war. (samt altem Schlauch)

Mir graut es nach einem halben Tag in den Augen: Ventilwinkel kurz vorm Abreissen. Und ich fahre mit mehr Druck als sonst immer üblich. Das Fahrgefühl ist schon mehr als ekelig. VIEL zu hart. Die Felge leidet schon sehr darunter. Ich mache nen Sidehop und PFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF. GRRRR!

Und was diesmal? SNAKEBITE Oo

So und nun bin ich am Verzweifeln: Entweder wenig Druck und es reisst am Ventil. 
ODER zuviel und ich riskiere dauernd Snakebites.

Hat denn IRGENDJEMAND BITTE einen Rat, was zur Hölle da los ist???
Mittlerweile bin ich am Verzweifeln, da das alte Setup, was vorher Jahrelang funktioniert hat, mittlerweile auch nicht mehr geht. Ich habe sämtliche Fehlerquellen ausgetestet und komme einfach nicht weiter.

Habe ich etwas Wichtiges übersehen???

Es kann doch nicht sein, das mein altes Setup über 10 Jahre funktioniert, und plötzlich ein Problem auftritt, man verwendet die alten Teile und es besteht wieder?

Danke schonmal für irgendwelche Ratschläge die mich weiterbringen.


----------



## SofusCorn (12. Januar 2014)

Hört sich irgendwie komisch an. Snakebite kriegst ja, wenn du zu WENIG druck hast -> Reifen wird plattgedrückt. Schlauch wird zwischen Reifen und Felge geklemmt und "zerschnitten" an zwei Stellen.
Mir ist letztens auch der Schlauch am Ventil gerissen. Die Schraube, mit der das Ventil an der Felge fixiert wird, hatte ich dabei auch verkantet und war hinüber. Ziehst du die Schraube am Ventil weniger fest als damals oder zu fest? Ich weiß selber nicht, was es bei mir verursacht hat. Oder ist das Loch für das Ventil zu groß, so das das Ventil sich zu leicht bewegen kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eyezz (12. Januar 2014)

Ich habe zu damals nix geändert, wie gesagt habe auch schon ne Schraube drinnen mit reingemacht, außen die weggelassen usw, das hat das Problem auch nicht beseitigt, nur verzögert. Mittlerweile denke ich es ist der Schlauch, aber sicher bin ich mir da auch nicht.

Der Maxxis 20x2.125 und der Continental zeigen schon leicht aufgepumpt GROßE Volumenunterschiede. Der Maxxis ist fast doppelt so groß bei gleichem Druck (äußerlich jedenfalls, nicht gemessen).

Ausserdem hat der Maxxis-Schlauch eine Auswölbung am Ventil(Die hat der Conti nicht), und ich denke mal, der hat das Ventil dann auch "fixiert", da dort dann mehr Druck auf der Innenseite ist.

Und bis jetzt habe ich ALLES ausprobiert, bis auf den Maxxis Schlauch der mit dem Rad hergekommen ist, wo auch noch alles funktioniert hat.

Jetzt habe ich den drin um mal zu testen ob es der Schlauch wirklich ist, also ob es am Anfangsvolumen schon liegen könnte, so das der Druck nicht ausreicht, um den Reifen an die Felge zu pressen. Wie gesagt je mehr Druck, desto weniger scheint das Problem aufzutreten. Aber ich kann doch nich dauernd mit 3 Bar fahren, grade an Kanten habe ich dann andauernd Platten wenn ich mal abrutsche.

Ich liebäugle schon mit dem Schwalbe 7D - Der geht von 2.1 - 3" - Evtl scheint der meine letzte Hoffnung zu sein....Abwarten, weitertesten...

Wenn das auch noch schiefgeht, bin ich echt am Ende.


----------



## Mulholland (12. Januar 2014)

Nun wann wandert der Schlauch ? Ganz genau, wenn der Reifen wandert.
Wann wandert der Reifen nicht mehr ? Wenn er 100 % sitzt.

Ich hatte das zu Beginn auch. Abhilfe habe ich bei mir wie folgt bekommen.
Reifen flanken komplett entfettet. Bremsenreiniger, Spiritus, Werkstattreiniger etc.
Felgen mit selbem Reiniger eben so putzen und entfetten. Zumindest die Innenseiten
der Flanken.

Jetzt den Reifen aufziehen. 1 Seite. Dann den Schlauch einliegen und ausrichten, so dass das
Ventil 90 Grad zur Felge steht. Dann die andere Seite aufziehen. Damit nun der Reifen auch sauber 
rund läuft muss er geschmeidig in seine dafür vorgesehene Ausprägung an der Felge reinrutschen.
Damit dies passiert habe ich mir so ein Mittel aus dem normalen Fahrradhandel gekauft. Diese macht 
die Felge und den Reifen rutschig, jedoch verflüchtigt sich das Mittel komplett nach einer gewissen Zeit.
Also einfach mal so probieren und den Reifen ruhig auf das Maximum war der Schlauch abkann aufpumpen
und so über Nacht stehen lassen. Am nächsten Tag nicht vergessen den Reifendruck wieder auf den 
" Fahrdruck " abzusenken.

Hoffe es hilft.


----------



## family-biker (12. Januar 2014)

tiptop reifenmontagepaste?


----------



## CzarFlo (13. Januar 2014)

damit das reinrutscht pumpe ich den reifen nur so auf ca. 0,3-0,5 bar auf und mach den Rest per Muskelkraft... hat bisher immer gut funktioniert... hilft aber wahrscheinlich nicht weiter ;-)


----------



## Eyezz (13. Januar 2014)

Also. Nun habe ich den Maxxis-Reifen heute getestet, und nach anfänglichen Zweifeln hat es sich doch bestätigt!

Ich benötige mehr Volumen im Schlauch, d.h. entweder bleibe ich beim Maxxis, oder ich steige um auf den 7D Downhill von Schwalbe (20x2.5-3).
Ich denke mal, den werde ich mir mal reinbasteln, und dann mal sehen.

Der Maxxis ist trotz viel Luft sehr weich zu fahren und auch sehr angenehm zum Trialen, als der Schwalbe AV7 bei fast 2.5bar.
Der war vieeel zu hart...Ich denke der 7D wirds endlich schaffen, mich zufrieden zu stellen.

Und das Ventil hat sich zwar anfänglich ein bissel bewegt, steht aber nun wieder in 90 Grad. toll^^


----------



## Eyezz (18. Januar 2014)

So heute bei schönem Sonnenschein hat sich meine Vermutung wirklich bestätigt. Der Maxxis bewegt sich keinen mm.

Auch das anfängliche "hin und herwandern" was ich noch hatte ist mittlerweile vollkommen verschwunden.

So macht das Fahren endlich wieder Spaß hrhr


----------



## SofusCorn (19. Januar 2014)

Toll dafür hab ich jetzt das selbe Problem. Zweite mal Schlauch am Ventil eingerissen innerhalb von 2 Wochen. Werd mir da jetzt auch mal was überlegen müssen. Hab auch Ventilmutter immer etwas festgezogen und jetzt gelesen, dass man das garnicht machen soll. Die wäre nur zum Ausrichten fürs Aufpumpen gedacht.


----------



## HarzEnduro (30. Januar 2014)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> dass man das garnicht machen soll



Stehts schon irgendwo? Diese Schrauben werden garnicht genutzt bzw. ich nehm sie nie, auch an keinem anderen Rad. Schon allein wenn man die Schraube festschraubt und einen Platten hat. Da kann es bei Hohlkammerfelgen auch schon passieren, dass das Ventil rausreißt.


----------



## Mulholland (30. Januar 2014)

Für was sind diese Schrauben ? Ich dachte immer, dass ist ein Überbleibsel aus der Fertigung.
Schmeiß die immer in den Müll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofusCorn (30. Januar 2014)

Die Muttern sind wohl dafür da, dass man die Luftpumpe einfacher draufstecken kann aufs Ventil. Quasi als Gegenwiderstand. Ohne Schraube, drückt man sonst beim Platten einfach das Ventil durchs Loch.

Übrigens.Schon wieder ein Platten. Also der 3. Ventilriss. Dieses mal war Mutter weit losgeschraubt und ich sah richtig, wie das Ventil schräg rausguckte... Dabei hatte ich vorher den Mantel des Reifens gereinigt. Und die Felge und das Felgenband blitzeblank geputzt.
Es liegt wohl am Bordstein hochfahren. Es ist nämlich immer der Hinterreifen und das entlaste ich vermutlich nicht genug. Es schlägt also dagegen und der Reifen+Schlauch verrutscht. Wobei ich das vorher die ganze Zeit nicht hatte...Nächster Versuch ist Klebefelgenband und das Loch etwas auspolstern, dasmit das Ventil nicht daran schruppt. Letzter Schritt wäre neuer Mantel.

edit: Was halt seltsam ist, ist das ich den Platten erst am nächsten Tag bemerke: Luft komplett raus ausm Hinterrad. Will ich aufpumpen kommt sofort ein Pfeifgeräusch. Es lässt sich überhaupt kein Druck aufbauen. Am Vortag, wo ich das Rad in den Fahrradschuppen abgestellt habe, hätte ich den Platten oder ein Pfeifgeräusch dieser Art sofort gemerkt. Was für mich bedeutet, dass das Loch erst während der Standzeit im Schuppen entsteht. Ist jetzt wie gesagt das 3. mal in Folge genauso passiert.


----------

